# [MOD REQUEST] Soft Keys for CM10



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Hey, so I own a VZW Galaxy S3 and I really want to use both Jelly Bean and Galaxy Nexus-like softkeys. At the moment I don't see any way to do that, at least not for the US versions of the device. However, the international 19300 apparently has one. The link is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1788780

Anyway, I was hoping that someone could port this so that it can be used on American, and specifically Verizon, versions of CM10.

Anyone have any ideas? Any devs interested in doing this?


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> Hey, so I own a VZW Galaxy S3 and I really want to use both Jelly Bean and Galaxy Nexus-like softkeys. At the moment I don't see any way to do that, at least not for the US versions of the device. However, the international 19300 apparently has one. The link is here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1788780
> 
> Anyway, I was hoping that someone could port this so that it can be used on American, and specifically Verizon, versions of CM10.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? Any devs interested in doing this?


 I messaged the guy who did that one and he came up with the files. BUT they caused the phone to never boot. He never got back to me after that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.mobyware.net/verizon-samsung-sch-i535-galaxy-s3-device-2588/softkeys-get-free-22222.html

Can anyone verify that the link on this site is legit, or is it a scam? I'm leaning towards the latter because I haven't seen it on any forums, but I'd love someone who can check this to verify


----------



## bono1979 (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm using this mod its for the sprint version but it works on the Verizon version http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1798899


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

Very nice and I like how Google Now comes up if you long press the "new" home button (just like on the Gnex). Nice find!

Only issue is my phone's lockscreen now says "Sprint" (not a big deal) and obviously the soft keys still light up. I'm sure these can be easily fixed.


----------



## bono1979 (Oct 17, 2011)

U need to turn auto brightness off and go to settings ,advance , sensors , then uncheck enable keys backlight ,turn off the phone then back on and lights will be off .


----------



## Sheffy007 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey guys I have a fix for the Sprint name being displayed everywhere. You can just edit the framework-res.apk to display the navigation bar. I can upload it if you want


----------

